# Dubia Roaches



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a bearded dragon and i am just SICK of buying crickets for them all to die before i get the chance to feed them to Gorbash.
Crickets are pathetic little creatures and they STINK!

So. I was looking around and it seems dubia roaches are 10x better than crickets in every way and i decided i would start breeding my own.
A lady i work with gave me a few to start me off and i have only had them a day, but i'm so excited to start breeding them!

I gave a female to Gorbash to make sure he would actually eat them..and honestly i kinda felt sorry for it, i think the roaches are adorable, so much nicer than crickets in every way..i think i need to stop getting attached to my feeders or i'll end up with a colony of pet roaches instead :|

Anyone else use these for their reptiles?
Also if there are any breeders, i'd love to see your bin set up :3


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

How many did you start your colony with? Are you using a heating pad?

You will need about 700-800 roaches (the more the better) to start a strong colony. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

I only have one dragon so I don't want to start with that many, I am using a heat mat so the temp is fine, humidity is good and such.
I have about 5 at the moment haha
That's just because they were just to see if he liked them. I'll be getting another 15 adults soon and about 30 nymphs. I know they breed really quickly so I don't want to get over run. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

With 5 adults it will take 6 months to a year to reproduce enough to feed one dragon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

I know I can't keep it as that many, like I said I am getting more soon, those five were just a test.
I'll be adding more and more over time but its too expensive for me to buy lots in one go. I'll be adding about 50 or so at a time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I hate crickets. They are nasty little guys and every time I open my bin I have to shut my nose with a wooden clip because they STINK. Even when I clean it out and hose it, it absolutely reeks. I only feed them as a last resort (phoenix worms are my staple) and my dragon has no problem with them but one of my leos can barely even catch them and has to deal with them jumping everywhere and annoying her and crawling on top of her and it's just euuugh. Awful.

I don't know why I haven't tried Dubias yet, I could purchase some nymphs because I hear people have great success with them and their herps like them a lot. I should try giving my reptiles more variety :S


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm sorry, I know this is unrelated, but it kills me that his name is Gorbash. In a good way.


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

I was a huge fan of flight of dragons when I was little 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Honeydew said:


> I'm sorry, I know this is unrelated, but it kills me that his name is Gorbash. In a good way.


I was going to say this - what an amazing name!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

